# Late July/ Early August Testers!!!



## Trying4first1

Hey all! So started spotting today so the witch is on the way. Boooooo!!!!! But hey, I'm not giving up!!!
I will be due AF again at the very beginning of August but will prob start testing end of July. Who's with me!? Xx

- Now in cycle 4 post D&C. 3rd cycle TTC


----------



## Dandi

I'm here! AF due sometime between July 28 - 31. Not planning to test until Aug 1st if AF hasn't shown.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Dandi! I'm not far behind you! AF due around 3rd August (ish) so will hold off as long as I can! This month I tested at 10dpo so next/ this month will see if can hold out a day longer at least so there is some progress lol. Serious POAS addiction!


----------



## Dandi

Me too, I always lose all will power and start testing at 10dpo. This month I'm going to be out of town though, so I hope that helps to keep me from testing!


----------



## Lala77

My AF will be due August 3rd... I will try VERY hard not to test before hand :0/ good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Snap, same here! Let's hope she does not arrive!!!! &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

How is everyone doing? CD4 here so feeling chilled out for now! AF pretty much stopped already just had the tiniest bit of spotting today so will prob be gone tomorrow. Still got two weeks until ovulation so just over a week now until the BDing begins hehe


----------



## Dandi

CD 6 here. BDing to begin this Friday. Still going to give it our best, but I'm sending husband for SA and I'm going in for hormone testing to see if there's any reason we have so much trouble getting pregnant. Since we're doing that I'm thinking of this month as a "just in case" month. I'm not going to get my hopes up though until we get our test results back and see what's going on. Still crossing my fingers though! ;)


----------



## Trying4first1

Definitely worth your best shot! Hope you get some answers from the tests, if all is clear then that's fab!!! Have you had any testing before? I've only had a couple of day 21 tests and apparently they were ok. I now have to try and get pregnant again, if another MC then I'm eligible for tests, hopefully it doesn't come to that though. Also if no pregnancy in the next months then I would be too. This is such a long journey! I said to DH that I think after our first we will try for a second soon after, knowing how long it can all take and the heartache that can be involved. He agrees. 
Are you doing anything different this month!? I'm still using opks and temping and hopefully will give SMEP a go! &#128522;


----------



## Dandi

This is our first step of testing. If no pregnancy in the next 3 months, I'm looking into fertility treatment, so I thought it would be good to have sine basic tests under our belt. I've added ubiquinol and maca back to my supplements and I'm going to keep using mucinex and preseed. I think we're going to take a SMEP break though and just do every other day this month.


----------



## Trying4first1

Yes defiantly is good just incase. Ohhh I've heard of preseed, I use conceive plus which I think may be similar? Other than my normal conception vitimins I haven't tried anything else yet. Will see how things go as its only our third month of trying post MC, if nothing after 6 then I will look into other options for sure. 
I will prob end up doing the every other day as SMEP can be hard work! I did conceive my second loss that way, first time doing it but I think it was just coincidence to be honest. I think every other day should cover it. Will see how things go


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey! How is everyone doing!? CD10 here now so still about 7 days to go until ov. Me and DH BD this morning just for fun which was nice &#128522; so will prob start every other day now so will start BD again on 
Tuesday or Wednesday as dont want to start too soon and become worn out before ov occurs haha


----------



## mummy2o

I'll be testing 9th August I think. Not even going to bother waiting for first AF. I've had 2nd trimester losses since DD and I'm getting a bit sick of keep getting pregnant and nothing to show for it


----------



## Trying4first1

mummy2o said:


> I'll be testing 9th August I think. Not even going to bother waiting for first AF. I've had 2nd trimester losses since DD and I'm getting a bit sick of keep getting pregnant and nothing to show for it

So sorry mummy2o for your losses. From what I have heard they only make you wait so they can date the pregnancy. Me and DH waited after our second loss but don't think we would again. I know the feeling of the having nothing to show for it part. We have no children yet but I still have hope that one day it will happen for real and not just be a line on test being the only proof that I was ever pregnant. Stay strong x


----------



## Dandi

Cd 12 here. BDing every other day this week. Still no high opk, which is a little late per usual, but I'll keep testing and bd'ing anyway.


----------



## everything

CD15 here after a early loss (5+6) last month, waiting for +OPK (usually CD18), was just going to wait for AF to show it's ugly head at the end of June so we can start femara next cycle but decided to just see what happens after reading that some do get pregnant again soon after a loss so BD just about every day to every other day.

We have been trying for a year now so I'm trying to see the early mc/chemical last month as a good sign but it still sucks and I'm terrified about how stressed I'll be next time that second line comes up. 
They did preliminary fertility testing on us both and DH has excellent sperm count (doctor said there was no reason to wait 48 hours between BD) but I have hypothyroidism (well under control with NDT) and insulin resistance (on metformin). This month I'm going to try not testing until august but I have so many IC that I'll probably start testing 10 dpo.


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> CD15 here after a early loss (5+6) last month, waiting for +OPK (usually CD18), was just going to wait for AF to show it's ugly head at the end of June so we can start femara next cycle but decided to just see what happens after reading that some do get pregnant again soon after a loss so BD just about every day to every other day.
> 
> We have been trying for a year now so I'm trying to see the early mc/chemical last month as a good sign but it still sucks and I'm terrified about how stressed I'll be next time that second line comes up.
> They did preliminary fertility testing on us both and DH has excellent sperm count (doctor said there was no reason to wait 48 hours between BD) but I have hypothyroidism (well under control with NDT) and insulin resistance (on metformin). This month I'm going to try not testing until august but I have so many IC that I'll probably start testing 10 dpo.

Sorry about your loss. It is so disheartening. Defiinatley take it as a good sign as now you know that you can fall pregnant &#128522;
I have had two losses now and this is what I have taken from it all. We can do the first bit and that's great news! It's just getting the sticky bean now! X


----------



## Trying4first1

Dandi said:


> Cd 12 here. BDing every other day this week. Still no high opk, which is a little late per usual, but I'll keep testing and bd'ing anyway.

I'm sure your positive OPK is just around the corner &#128512; in starting my OPKs on CD12 (Tuesday) as I always ovulate later so bit early yet and no EWCM. We are now going to BD every other day and will defiinatley bed day of positive OPK and will try and do the day after too, which we didn't do last month


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies please excuse me but I need to rant this evening..... I feel so awful. I have logged onto FB only to discover 3 more people are pregnant! Not joking that's about 8 people now since our loss. I have chosen to deactivate my account as I feel like all these Scan pictures are just bringing it all back to me and taunting me about what I cannot have :cry: I was ok until I saw this. I feel like such a failure when I keep hearing of so many others successes. Sorry to moan but I can't say it anywhere else and no one else understands. Needed to let it all out. Hope you ladies are feeling ok x


----------



## everything

I can rant with you, one of my best friends just told me that she is pregnant (they weren't even trying) and is due February 11th witch is the same due date I would have had :( and I guess I'm just that age where literally every other person on facebook is pregnant. 

I'm trying to stay positive and I'm very lucky that my DH is very supportive and almost in more of a hurry then I am in to get pregnant again (that is saying a lot) but it just seems so unfair.


----------



## Dandi

Same here. I have an old friend due on my would be due date and so many ppl have posted their pregnancy news since my mc. It's hard to see.


----------



## bushj09

AF due July 28th... hoping for a positive result early August :-D


----------



## Angel_blues

May I join? We aren't trying anymore, can't handle the stress and disappointment I should be Oing this week, we've just been bding every other day and af is due the 26ish... Feeling ewcm but negative opk... Not sure what to think!


----------



## mummy2o

I feel the same. Someone announced their pregnancy since I had a miscarriage and its only been just over a week! I also had a dream two people announced they were pregnant on facebook. Even my dreams are taunting me! On the plus side I've stopped bleeding so we're going back to our usual plan. Have sex daily, although the times we hardly have sex works best for us.


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh everything &#128532; I really feel for you. That must be so hard. I am dreading the same news myself. I have 2 friends currently ttc and they only started since they found out about my second MC. You can guarantee that they will both fall before I do. I dread the day where I will have to fake smile. I just wish I never said anything now as they have just jumped on the bandwagon and had no intentions of ttc. 
It's great that your DH is so supportive, mine is too. It's a great help especially on days were frustration kicks in. How long has it been since your loss? I'm on cycle 4 since we Lost our second angel, but only month 3 of ttc. So it's not been that long at all, but some days it feels like forever


----------



## Trying4first1

Sorry ladies, just seen the other replies! 
Dandi that's awful. That must be so hard for you at times. Life really is awful. I have a friend who was only 4 weeks behind me, but it's weird I'm happy for her as she tried for 8 years and needed IVF. It's the people who go 'oops' we had an accident or copy what I'm doing that annoy me. 
Welcome bush! &#128512; defiinatley feel free to join!
Angel- know that feeling or so well. Me and DH are just going to do every other day when I get some fertile mucus. Cd12 and no sign yet ..........
Mummy2o- definatley the worst time for people to announce, it can't be helped but it helps you feel just that little bit worse. My friend gave birth just 2 days after my D and C so I had no time to get my head around what happened. I love her and her little man though but at the time it was so hard to deal with and support her as I was trying to support myself through my own grief.


----------



## Angel_blues

Reading your posts, I'm SO happy I don't have Facebook! I couldn't imagine my emotions if I were to constantly read announcements... I feel for you ladies, hang in there!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hello ladies!

Its my first month ttc after a loss in April. I can relate completely with all of you. There are 4 newborns between close family and friends and they are just lovely and am happy for their families but my sisters just commented WOW What a baby boom this year...etc....etc... and I just want to kill them right now...completely forgeting about my loss...my sweet angel that is in heaven....
Sorry i needed to vent....
And I dont use FB either...this was in Whatsapp....feel like blocking them and call them bitches!


----------



## everything

Trying4first1 my first loss was in march (that one was a chemical) and then last cycle I lost another one at 6+5 (thought it was only 5+6 but for some reason was compelled to do the math again but it was 2 days after we first saw the heartbeat so I guess the doctor was right we were almost 7 weeks).

I just got a +OPK today (CD 17 witch is normal I usually get a +OPK CD17-19) so I made DH stay awake long enough to BD before he wen't to bed for an early morning shift  I'm really hoping that this cycle will work since I would rather skip using femara if I can but I'm cautiously optimistic. 

I had a dream last night that I had already given birth to a little boy and I was breastfeeding and I swear I woke up to a very sore left breast (the one I had been using to breastfeed). The dream made me really sad though when I woke up. 

I did tell a person really close to me about the MC yesterday since we know her really well (family member) and she had a MC last summer at the same time and she was just a far along as I was and for the first time someone knew how to make me feel just a little bit better. (somehow the only people who know have had MC them selfs but it is a little different for them I think since they all got pregnant really soon after and have their babies now and just say it will happen really soon). Anyway it just somehow made me feel better when she said I'm so sorry you lost your baby and you know you can always talk to me about anything and just that made me feel really good (there was more talking but that is the short version). 
Since we have a family reunion out in the country right around the time AF is coming back I think that will make a huge difference to me because I'm pretty sure that will be almost as hard as the MD itself.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi everything! 
So sorry that you are also going through this too. Like you I have also had a chemical (5+1) and then d and c at 9 weeks, but baby passed around 6 weeks they think. I'm on cd13 and only just started getting EWCM today so I'm guessing ov be Sunday or Monday as I have 30 day cycles ish. 
Sounds good that you got that BD in! Fingers crossed you catch the egg! Defiinatley be nicer to avoid any fertility meds. I have one more go naturally before I go for investigations so hoping third time is a charm. 
Those dreams are awful as they do feel so real. However I sometimes believe that it can be our future babies spirit visiting Is to let us know hat they will be here soon (that's what I like to think anyway). 
A trip to the country sounds good. It's a great distraction for when AF shows up too! AF is defiinatley very difficult especially when you have tried so hard that month with all the BDing. I dread mine each time but now I'm just expecting it as I feel that my body is taking a while to get into a pattern post d and c. Do you temp as well as using OPKs?


----------



## Lala77

I'm feeling really down ... So I hear all of you talking about people being due when you would have been due. I have two coworkers who are due this October when I would have been due. I work in a 12x12 room with them everyday. I've gotten better at being happy for them and I try not to beat myself up when I can't be. The night before I miscarried my cousin called to tell me they were pregnant ... With ... You guessed it ... THE SAME DUE DATE! They even have the story we would have had of finding out on Valentine's Day. 

Anyway ... We are just starting fertility support. We both had tons of blood testing and my husband gets to provide a "specimen". Anyway, I just had a HSG for the first time. Doctor says everything is perfect. I heard a little rumor that sometimes the procedure makes you more fertile afterwards ... Anyone ever hear that before? Just looking for a little hope.


----------



## everything

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi everything!
> So sorry that you are also going through this too. Like you I have also had a chemical (5+1) and then d and c at 9 weeks, but baby passed around 6 weeks they think. I'm on cd13 and only just started getting EWCM today so I'm guessing ov be Sunday or Monday as I have 30 day cycles ish.
> Sounds good that you got that BD in! Fingers crossed you catch the egg! Defiinatley be nicer to avoid any fertility meds. I have one more go naturally before I go for investigations so hoping third time is a charm.
> Those dreams are awful as they do feel so real. However I sometimes believe that it can be our future babies spirit visiting Is to let us know hat they will be here soon (that's what I like to think anyway).
> A trip to the country sounds good. It's a great distraction for when AF shows up too! AF is defiinatley very difficult especially when you have tried so hard that month with all the BDing. I dread mine each time but now I'm just expecting it as I feel that my body is taking a while to get into a pattern post d and c. Do you temp as well as using OPKs?

I also have a 30 day ish cycle I'm pretty sure I did all I could in the BD department this month (will have one last go at it tomorrow) was a little scared that going to work out pretty hard soon after BD would ruin today but mr.google has convinced me that it's okay. 

I am remaining cautiously hopeful but I'm pretty ready for femara. The funny thing is that my DH reminded me the other day that this month is the one month that I always said would sort of have the worst timing possible since I would be due during my last final exam but at this point I'm not going to stop ttc for a month if this month was the one that was meant to be. 

I like that vision of the dreams it really made me feel good.


----------



## everything

Lala77 said:


> I'm feeling really down ... So I hear all of you talking about people being due when you would have been due. I have two coworkers who are due this October when I would have been due. I work in a 12x12 room with them everyday. I've gotten better at being happy for them and I try not to beat myself up when I can't be. The night before I miscarried my cousin called to tell me they were pregnant ... With ... You guessed it ... THE SAME DUE DATE! They even have the story we would have had of finding out on Valentine's Day.
> 
> Anyway ... We are just starting fertility support. We both had tons of blood testing and my husband gets to provide a "specimen". Anyway, I just had a HSG for the first time. Doctor says everything is perfect. I heard a little rumor that sometimes the procedure makes you more fertile afterwards ... Anyone ever hear that before? Just looking for a little hope.

I've heard that HSG makes you more fertile so here is to crossing all fingers and toes =) I so understand you with trying to be happy for others I'm having a really hard time doing this myself and feel really bad about not being happy for them :(


----------



## Dandi

I've heard that you can be more fertile after HSG, my doctor even said that she sees that a lot, so good luck!

I got some test results back and it looks like I may have an auto immune disorder/thyroid disfunction that may have caused my mc and be contributing to my fertility issues. I have to go in for more tests next week, but I'm feeling relieved that there may be an explanation for everything and that it can be addressed. DH goes for SA Friday. We're still giving it our best shot this month though... What's meant to be will be!


----------



## everything

Dandi said:


> I've heard that you can be more fertile after HSG, my doctor even said that she sees that a lot, so good luck!
> 
> I got some test results back and it looks like I may have an auto immune disorder/thyroid disfunction that may have caused my mc and be contributing to my fertility issues. I have to go in for more tests next week, but I'm feeling relieved that there may be an explanation for everything and that it can be addressed. DH goes for SA Friday. We're still giving it our best shot this month though... What's meant to be will be!

Just wanted to tell you that I also have hypothyroid and hasimoto (hypothyroid auto immune), My levels are down to 10 after selenium and NDT so hopefully yours will get down to =)


----------



## Dandi

I sure hope so! A friend on another thread has been waiting to ttc while her levels got regulated with meds. After 6 months of wtt, she got the go ahead 3 weeks ago, in just enough time to get one bd session in that cycle and now she's pregnant. Literally the first try after getting her thyroid antibody issues in check. Very encouraging!


----------



## everything

Dandi said:


> I sure hope so! A friend on another thread has been waiting to ttc while her levels got regulated with meds. After 6 months of wtt, she got the go ahead 3 weeks ago, in just enough time to get one bd session in that cycle and now she's pregnant. Literally the first try after getting her thyroid antibody issues in check. Very encouraging!

Well I was not that lucky my levels have been less then 10 for well over a year now with no luck and 2 losses (I'm kept almost hyper because of this and hyper does not affect mc). I really hope that something will start to happen now after they put me on metformin (after that I've had one early loss/chemical so I'm trying to take that as a good sign) so I'm crossing my fingers that it's what was missing.


----------



## Trying4first1

Lala77 said:


> I'm feeling really down ... So I hear all of you talking about people being due when you would have been due. I have two coworkers who are due this October when I would have been due. I work in a 12x12 room with them everyday. I've gotten better at being happy for them and I try not to beat myself up when I can't be. The night before I miscarried my cousin called to tell me they were pregnant ... With ... You guessed it ... THE SAME DUE DATE! They even have the story we would have had of finding out on Valentine's Day.
> 
> Anyway ... We are just starting fertility support. We both had tons of blood testing and my husband gets to provide a "specimen". Anyway, I just had a HSG for the first time. Doctor says everything is perfect. I heard a little rumor that sometimes the procedure makes you more fertile afterwards ... Anyone ever hear that before? Just looking for a little hope.

Hey! Sorry to hear that you are feeling down too! Just feels like a black cloud always follows. Horrible times, but hopefully these will turn into good times soon &#128522;
Yes a hsg can make you more fertile if there was any 'debris' blocking the tubes. My friend had her tubes unblocked and fell pregnant only 4 months later after 18 months of trying!


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everything!
> So sorry that you are also going through this too. Like you I have also had a chemical (5+1) and then d and c at 9 weeks, but baby passed around 6 weeks they think. I'm on cd13 and only just started getting EWCM today so I'm guessing ov be Sunday or Monday as I have 30 day cycles ish.
> Sounds good that you got that BD in! Fingers crossed you catch the egg! Defiinatley be nicer to avoid any fertility meds. I have one more go naturally before I go for investigations so hoping third time is a charm.
> Those dreams are awful as they do feel so real. However I sometimes believe that it can be our future babies spirit visiting Is to let us know hat they will be here soon (that's what I like to think anyway).
> A trip to the country sounds good. It's a great distraction for when AF shows up too! AF is defiinatley very difficult especially when you have tried so hard that month with all the BDing. I dread mine each time but now I'm just expecting it as I feel that my body is taking a while to get into a pattern post d and c. Do you temp as well as using OPKs?
> 
> I also have a 30 day ish cycle I'm pretty sure I did all I could in the BD department this month (will have one last go at it tomorrow) was a little scared that going to work out pretty hard soon after BD would ruin today but mr.google has convinced me that it's okay.
> 
> I am remaining cautiously hopeful but I'm pretty ready for femara. The funny thing is that my DH reminded me the other day that this month is the one month that I always said would sort of have the worst timing possible since I would be due during my last final exam but at this point I'm not going to stop ttc for a month if this month was the one that was meant to be.
> 
> I like that vision of the dreams it really made me feel good.Click to expand...

I'm sure your timing was great. I think is ttc addicts do everything right but still we doubt ourselves. Good if you are feeling ready for femara. In a way I wish I could have help as I'm feeling like I'm trying again just to loose another. Have to loose 3 here in the UK before any investigations. However I have had day 21 and that was all ok. Hoping it's all bad luck, which obviously I'm doubting. 
Defiinatley don't worry about timing if it's meant to be then it's meant to be &#128522; 
I believe that life is mapped out for us. The reason I'm not pregnant is because in meant to have a particular baby in my life if that makes sense. Just getting impatient now!


----------



## Trying4first1

Just did an OPK for the hell of it. I'm on CD14. Went back into the bathroom and it's a blazing positive! I've never had one this early ever! So glad I checked on a whim now. Luckily me and DH BD last night. Hope he will tonight now too. Fingers crossed! If he doesn't I won't be happy lol


----------



## mummy2o

A day without bleeding yesterday and now I'm spotting again. Grrr. Dtd last night just to cover everything :) Going to start OPK soon.


----------



## Trying4first1

Defiinatley best to cover all bases! &#128522; Got another positive OPK today! Obv a long surge this time. But annoying as going to end up burning out DH before ov occurs. Grrrrr


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Ladies! I have a question for any of you who temp. My temp has been around 36.4 but this morning it shot up to 36.9. Thing is last month I had a big dip before a rise. Do you always need a dip as not had it this time? Also another factor is I had quite a lot of alcohol last night would this affect my temps? Ive not had a drink in months, trust me to at the most vital time! Hehe &#128517;
Also now on CD16 and still getting a positive OPK!? That's 3 days in a row now :wacko: have BD on CD 10,13,14,16 (early am) so far. Just hoping it's enough. Not sure if DH could do it again tonight and same here. Getting worn out!


----------



## nikkz89

Hi all I'm on cd 37 usually cd 33 cycles an spottin two times cd 29 an cd 33 nothin since, took a test yesterday was negative, one today I looked for 3 mins looked negative chucked it on side when I've come back there's a pink line but scared incase it's evap?? It's never happened before they've all stayed pure negative
I'm sorry to just butt in here too I'm just goin crazy and weren't sure where to post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi there! How long after the test did you look at it!? If it was under ten mins then that's def a :bfp:!!! If was quite a while later then it could be an evap. Best thing to do is repeat it again in 48 hours with FMU. Good luck! &#128512;


----------



## everything

Well I finally understand the saying "I feel gutted" another friend of mine just announced her pregnancy, she messaged me on Facebok and sent me a picture and I was standing in the dining hall at work and while I'm pretty impressed that I was able to feel a little happy for her the tears just started streaming down my face with no end. Lucky me that I work with disabled kids and it was the night shift so I could just go and hug one of them so that me co-workers wouldn't see me like this :( 
I somehow lost all hope of ever getting pregnant in that moment :(


----------



## thumpette

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a question for any of you who temp. My temp has been around 36.4 but this morning it shot up to 36.9. Thing is last month I had a big dip before a rise. Do you always need a dip as not had it this time? Also another factor is I had quite a lot of alcohol last night would this affect my temps? Ive not had a drink in months, trust me to at the most vital time! Hehe &#128517;
> Also now on CD16 and still getting a positive OPK!? That's 3 days in a row now :wacko: have BD on CD 10,13,14,16 (early am) so far. Just hoping it's enough. Not sure if DH could do it again tonight and same here. Getting worn out!

You don't always get a dip on ov day. Alcohol always makes my temp much higher the next day. Good luck xxx


----------



## thumpette

everything said:


> Well I finally understand the saying "I feel gutted" another friend of mine just announced her pregnancy, she messaged me on Facebok and sent me a picture and I was standing in the dining hall at work and while I'm pretty impressed that I was able to feel a little happy for her the tears just started streaming down my face with no end. Lucky me that I work with disabled kids and it was the night shift so I could just go and hug one of them so that me co-workers wouldn't see me like this :(
> I somehow lost all hope of ever getting pregnant in that moment :(

It's so tough. I struggle with pregnancy announcements big style- it somehow feels like other people are using up all the babydust. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I have a question for any of you who temp. My temp has been around 36.4 but this morning it shot up to 36.9. Thing is last month I had a big dip before a rise. Do you always need a dip as not had it this time? Also another factor is I had quite a lot of alcohol last night would this affect my temps? Ive not had a drink in months, trust me to at the most vital time! Hehe &#128517;
> Also now on CD16 and still getting a positive OPK!? That's 3 days in a row now :wacko: have BD on CD 10,13,14,16 (early am) so far. Just hoping it's enough. Not sure if DH could do it again tonight and same here. Getting worn out!
> 
> You don't always get a dip on ov day. Alcohol always makes my temp much higher the next day. Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Thumpette &#128522; maybe that was what it was. My OPK was finally negative today but no temp rise? Wondering if I will ovulate today and see the rise tomorrow? Guess it's the wait and see game again. Had no ov pains this month so feeling slightly concerned. How have you been doing!? Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> Well I finally understand the saying "I feel gutted" another friend of mine just announced her pregnancy, she messaged me on Facebok and sent me a picture and I was standing in the dining hall at work and while I'm pretty impressed that I was able to feel a little happy for her the tears just started streaming down my face with no end. Lucky me that I work with disabled kids and it was the night shift so I could just go and hug one of them so that me co-workers wouldn't see me like this :(
> I somehow lost all hope of ever getting pregnant in that moment :(

Oh everything. It's awful is it. I know what you mean, you just feel hopeless and like its happening for everyone else but not for you. 'Gutted' is the only way to describe the feeling. Pregnancy announcements are the worst. I just keep reminding myself that when it's finally my turn I will appreciate things so much more and my little one will be more special than ever to me x


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I think I may be ovulating today possibly as had some niggles in the pelvis area earlier (hope it wasn't my imagination). I ovulated on CD17 last cycle although my surge was much shorter, very long this time. Today is CD17. Me and DH BD on CD 13, 14, 16 and 17. Really hope it was enough! Praying for a temp rise in the next day or two now xx


----------



## thumpette

Sounds like you're well timed anyway! Fingers crossed! 

I'm 7dpo today- crazy emotional and have cried all day long (but I've had a tough couple of days) Also having a lot of twinges today- hoping it might be implantation!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you, praying for a temp rise! Really hope I get one. 
Oh Thumpette that would be amazing if it's implantation! Got everything crossed for you! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## thumpette

Going to try to hold off until Friday. I'm a total poas addict tho so that'll be hard! 

So far my cycle has been 26 days with 27 last month. Friday will be day 28 so if I get that far without AF it's a good improvement even if it is bfn- hoping the b6 will help! 

Been very close to 2 girls who had stillbirths a week either side of me. One of them is 8 weeks pregnant now and the other found out she was pregnant on Friday. Delighted for them but really hoping we can take the next step in this journey together now. Xxx


----------



## mummy2o

nikkz89 said:


> Hi all I'm on cd 37 usually cd 33 cycles an spottin two times cd 29 an cd 33 nothin since, took a test yesterday was negative, one today I looked for 3 mins looked negative chucked it on side when I've come back there's a pink line but scared incase it's evap?? It's never happened before they've all stayed pure negative
> I'm sorry to just butt in here too I'm just goin crazy and weren't sure where to post

Have you retested yet?



Trying4first1 said:


> Well I think I may be ovulating today possibly as had some niggles in the pelvis area earlier (hope it wasn't my imagination). I ovulated on CD17 last cycle although my surge was much shorter, very long this time. Today is CD17. Me and DH BD on CD 13, 14, 16 and 17. Really hope it was enough! Praying for a temp rise in the next day or two now xx

I think you did enough BDing. I hope you get a BFP soon



thumpette said:


> Going to try to hold off until Friday. I'm a total poas addict tho so that'll be hard!
> 
> So far my cycle has been 26 days with 27 last month. Friday will be day 28 so if I get that far without AF it's a good improvement even if it is bfn- hoping the b6 will help!
> 
> Been very close to 2 girls who had stillbirths a week either side of me. One of them is 8 weeks pregnant now and the other found out she was pregnant on Friday. Delighted for them but really hoping we can take the next step in this journey together now. Xxx

Looking forward to some positive news from you :) That be great if you can move on with friends :)

AFM still nothing to report. I'm just going with the flow, still spotting despite being 2 weeks since miscarriage. Think it will be a 5 week cycle this month. OH and I are BDing every other day so all is good from him.


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> Going to try to hold off until Friday. I'm a total poas addict tho so that'll be hard!
> 
> So far my cycle has been 26 days with 27 last month. Friday will be day 28 so if I get that far without AF it's a good improvement even if it is bfn- hoping the b6 will help!
> 
> Been very close to 2 girls who had stillbirths a week either side of me. One of them is 8 weeks pregnant now and the other found out she was pregnant on Friday. Delighted for them but really hoping we can take the next step in this journey together now. Xxx

 Oh I understand the poas issue! It is very hard not to test early! I'm setting myself a challenge this month, not to test until 11dpo as I normally crack by 10dpo.
Sounds like your cycles may be getting longer &#128522; I have heard good things about B6. If anything I hope this is a longer cycle for you. 
More than anything it would be lovely for you to get a beautiful :bfp: As you say too, be lovely to go through the experience with the other two girls. Keeping everything crossed for you Thumpette. Please keep me updated on here.I have hope that your :bfp: is just around the corner xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Ok so temp was up 0.2 degrees today (Celsius). Will need to see how tomorrow is as it was taken a bit later and I had an awful nights sleep. 
I wake up most nights however so I think it's always going to be hard to tell :wacko:


----------



## Esperanza2015

thumpette said:


> Going to try to hold off until Friday. I'm a total poas addict tho so that'll be hard!
> 
> So far my cycle has been 26 days with 27 last month. Friday will be day 28 so if I get that far without AF it's a good improvement even if it is bfn- hoping the b6 will help!
> 
> Been very close to 2 girls who had stillbirths a week either side of me. One of them is 8 weeks pregnant now and the other found out she was pregnant on Friday. Delighted for them but really hoping we can take the next step in this journey together now. Xxx

Wishing you a BFP very soon Thumpette:hugs:


----------



## everything

I really hope all of us get our bfp's soon, I did set up an appointment with the fertility clinic here although they are on summer vacation so I won't get the exact date for the appointment until august 5th but they told me to go ahead with Femara next cycle. I'm 5dpo today and I'm going to try and hold out until next Monday witch would make me 12dpo but since I'm realistic I'm telling myself not until Friday at 9dpo. 
I had a lot of creamy discharge yesterday but today it's just watery and boobs are just a little sore not at all as much as I'm used to but form what I've read any symptom at 5dpo is just a coincidence so I'm trying to not symptom spot for a few more days.


----------



## thumpette

I had moderately bad sharp pain in my groin area for an hour or so last night. Was feeling hopeful but temp has plummeted again today- I'm trying to convince myself that I might not be out but I can't find a reasonable counter argument for a 2 day dip below the coverline. Also crappy as it means that if AF arrives today I've only had an 8 day luteal phase despite being on the b6. Ugh it's all so shit!


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> I really hope all of us get our bfp's soon, I did set up an appointment with the fertility clinic here although they are on summer vacation so I won't get the exact date for the appointment until august 5th but they told me to go ahead with Femara next cycle. I'm 5dpo today and I'm going to try and hold out until next Monday witch would make me 12dpo but since I'm realistic I'm telling myself not until Friday at 9dpo.
> I had a lot of creamy discharge yesterday but today it's just watery and boobs are just a little sore not at all as much as I'm used to but form what I've read any symptom at 5dpo is just a coincidence so I'm trying to not symptom spot for a few more days.

Let's all hope so! Need some bfps!!! This is the thing, we all symptom spot and drive ourselves crazy! Tbh with both of my pregnancies I didn't really feel much different to any other month so assumed AF was on the way. Boobs may have felt bit different though, hard to remember! 9dpo does sound realistic, also some ppl get a very early bfp then!


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> I had moderately bad sharp pain in my groin area for an hour or so last night. Was feeling hopeful but temp has plummeted again today- I'm trying to convince myself that I might not be out but I can't find a reasonable counter argument for a 2 day dip below the coverline. Also crappy as it means that if AF arrives today I've only had an 8 day luteal phase despite being on the b6. Ugh it's all so shit!

Could it not be an implantation dip!? I'm not sure how long they last for. Praying your temp is higher tomorrow! This ttc business is a bit crap I agree. Worst emotional roller coaster ever. We will all get there but it's just a case of when &#128522;


----------



## everything

I have been having some lower back pain and that is the only thing not normal that I only felt when I was pregnant but then again I had a early loss last month so it's probably just my body getting back on track. My breasts are also sore but then again they are sore every month before AF and that is it for symptoms but then again I'm only 6dpo so if anything would happen this month the egg wouldn't even have implanted yet so this is all just the progesterone =)


----------



## BrittBrat89

Hello loves :) my name is Britt. I'm impatiently waiting until the weekend to test. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in March. And here I am now lol. I don't know much about temp dips and CM consistency. I don't chart or anything. I'm just sexually active and not on birth control. So eventually I know I'll be pregnant again. I haven't felt well the past few days though. And I had some small blood drops on my tissue yesterday and nothing since. My stomach has felt a little uneasy last night and today. And my boobs are just a tad achy sometimes and they itch lol. I want to be a mom so bad. So I'm going crazy over here.


----------



## everything

Okay and another pregnancy announcement so now in my close group of 6 I've had 4 pregnancy announcements in the past 6 days and it just never gets any easier :( 
Again all hope is gone, I'm 7dpo today and as for symptoms they are pretty much just af symptoms plus some lower back pain so I'm feeling out this month already :'(


----------



## mummy2o

Everyone is so close to testing and here I am not even ovulating yet! Come on body get yourself into gear.


----------



## thumpette

everything said:


> Okay and another pregnancy announcement so now in my close group of 6 I've had 4 pregnancy announcements in the past 6 days and it just never gets any easier :(
> Again all hope is gone, I'm 7dpo today and as for symptoms they are pretty much just af symptoms plus some lower back pain so I'm feeling out this month already :'(

Wow, that is incredibly tough. Hope you'll be joining them soon! You're not out till you're out! 

I'm 10dpo today- temp went back up today increasing hope so took a frer and it's neg. still very early obviously- will hold off until Friday now and if no AF by then I'll test again. X


----------



## Angel_blues

OH took my hpt and hid them... He knows I'm too cheap to go buy more... He doesn't want to see my cry again at a negative and that's sweet but wtf... He said he will give them back Monday IF AF doesn't show...


----------



## Esperanza2015

Good luck for all the ones testing today!
for me I dont know if am 1, 2 or 3 DPO but still hoping to have good news this month. If not I will have to wait until October to start again :nope:
I really don't want to test early but lets see if i can make it.
For now my test day is Aug 2.


----------



## Trying4first1

Everything- I feel for you I really do. Just the worst hear sinking feeling. I just take time for myself when that happens and try to keep busy on other things .
Thumpette I really hope your temps stay up! 
Welcome Britt! Hope you had some implantation bleeding there!

Well today I am confused :wacko:. FF has put me as 6dpo but I really don't think I ovulated on CD14 as I had two more days of positive OPKs after that and EWCM. Thing is my temps can be erratic due to poor sleep. Has anyone else ever had this before?


----------



## Trying4first1

Ok... I just discarded Saturday's temp as it was stupidly high due to a night of drinking lots of alcohol. Now it's put me as ovulation on CD17 which seems about right as it ties in with EWCM patterns. So going to say that I'm 3dpo &#128522;


----------



## everything

thumpette said:


> everything said:
> 
> 
> Okay and another pregnancy announcement so now in my close group of 6 I've had 4 pregnancy announcements in the past 6 days and it just never gets any easier :(
> Again all hope is gone, I'm 7dpo today and as for symptoms they are pretty much just af symptoms plus some lower back pain so I'm feeling out this month already :'(
> 
> Wow, that is incredibly tough. Hope you'll be joining them soon! You're not out till you're out!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today- temp went back up today increasing hope so took a frer and it's neg. still very early obviously- will hold off until Friday now and if no AF by then I'll test again. XClick to expand...

Thank you, I'm trying to keep positive and I was fine with just going on Femara next cycle but all of these pregnancies are throwing me off :( I have this nagging lower back pain, it's not bad just a dull pain thats more annoying then anything else and me breasts are pretty sore but that is my usual 7dpo symptom. I don't have that much CM but what I have is sticky it does bother me though that all of this is normal for af except for the annoying lower back pain.


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 4dpo here and feeling out already. Not even sure I have ovulated as temps are quite a bit lower than last month and my temp dropped pretty much to the cover line and I'm only 4dpo. I wondering if my body heated up to ovulate but failed? I had the 3 positive OPKs and 3 higher temps but not like last months and the drop this morning. This is all so stressful :cry:


----------



## everything

Trying4first1 said:


> Well 4dpo here and feeling out already. Not even sure I have ovulated as temps are quite a bit lower than last month and my temp dropped pretty much to the cover line and I'm only 4dpo. I wondering if my body heated up to ovulate but failed? I had the 3 positive OPKs and 3 higher temps but not like last months and the drop this morning. This is all so stressful :cry:

I'm sorry you are feeling out, I must say I know how you feel I go between feeling completely out and then getting a glimmer of hope. From what I've read it's very normal to have 1-2 cycles per year where you don't ovulate. I don't temp and usually just assume that a positive ovulation test with cramps the next day is a confirmation. Your temp could normalise in the next few days and I'll be crossing all fingers and toes for you :hugs:


----------



## thumpette

Trying4first1 said:


> Well 4dpo here and feeling out already. Not even sure I have ovulated as temps are quite a bit lower than last month and my temp dropped pretty much to the cover line and I'm only 4dpo. I wondering if my body heated up to ovulate but failed? I had the 3 positive OPKs and 3 higher temps but not like last months and the drop this morning. This is all so stressful :cry:

It's all so stressful. Hopefully drop was a one day thing and you'll go up again tomorrow. 

After 3 x 26 day cycles and 1x27 day cycle since Max was born I've just passed day 28 with no sign of AF. If it wasn't for temping if be convinced I was pg but dipped below the coverline today so pretty sure I'm not. Trying to focus on the positive that the vit b6 is lengthening my luteal phase. Still have a vague hope that temp was wrong today and will shoot up tomorrow and be followed by a bfp! I know deep down it's not happening tho!


----------



## everything

I'm 9dpo and got a BFN on a strip test this morning, I pretty much have no symptoms what so ever except my boobs hurt (I think) more then usual but then again the body doesn't really remember pain that well so it could just be very normal. 
I just can't wait to hear back from the fertility clinic and get some answerers as to why this is taking so long.


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Well 4dpo here and feeling out already. Not even sure I have ovulated as temps are quite a bit lower than last month and my temp dropped pretty much to the cover line and I'm only 4dpo. I wondering if my body heated up to ovulate but failed? I had the 3 positive OPKs and 3 higher temps but not like last months and the drop this morning. This is all so stressful :cry:
> 
> It's all so stressful. Hopefully drop was a one day thing and you'll go up again tomorrow.
> 
> After 3 x 26 day cycles and 1x27 day cycle since Max was born I've just passed day 28 with no sign of AF. If it wasn't for temping if be convinced I was pg but dipped below the coverline today so pretty sure I'm not. Trying to focus on the positive that the vit b6 is lengthening my luteal phase. Still have a vague hope that temp was wrong today and will shoot up tomorrow and be followed by a bfp! I know deep down it's not happening tho!Click to expand...

Hi Thumpette, I hope so. Today temp was very high but I took it an hour late as over slept :wacko: I think it's my timing that's not helping as can't seem to do it at the same time each day. 
Oh Thumpette I do pray that you get a rise tomorrow. I hate seeing mine go below the cover line it's disheartening. I'm thinking of giving up temping for that reason. I may just stick to the OPKs next cycle. 
It's fab though that your luteal phase has been longer this cycle :happydance: hold on to that positive!


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> I'm 9dpo and got a BFN on a strip test this morning, I pretty much have no symptoms what so ever except my boobs hurt (I think) more then usual but then again the body doesn't really remember pain that well so it could just be very normal.
> I just can't wait to hear back from the fertility clinic and get some answerers as to why this is taking so long.

Hey! Remember 9dpo is extremely early to test so your not out at all. With the boob thing it's hard to tell. I have forgotten my preg boob pain. They seemed sore last month but was just the horrid AF for me. How long have you been ttc? We have just been a year but it feels like forever!


----------



## everything

Trying4first1 said:


> everything said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo and got a BFN on a strip test this morning, I pretty much have no symptoms what so ever except my boobs hurt (I think) more then usual but then again the body doesn't really remember pain that well so it could just be very normal.
> I just can't wait to hear back from the fertility clinic and get some answerers as to why this is taking so long.
> 
> Hey! Remember 9dpo is extremely early to test so your not out at all. With the boob thing it's hard to tell. I have forgotten my preg boob pain. They seemed sore last month but was just the horrid AF for me. How long have you been ttc? We have just been a year but it feels like forever!Click to expand...

It's been 13 months counting this month as well :/ I'm trying to tell myself that 9dpo is early and I'm going out of town over the weekend so next testing is 12dpo I should get a correct answer by then.


----------



## mummy2o

everything said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo and got a BFN on a strip test this morning, I pretty much have no symptoms what so ever except my boobs hurt (I think) more then usual but then again the body doesn't really remember pain that well so it could just be very normal.
> I just can't wait to hear back from the fertility clinic and get some answerers as to why this is taking so long.
> 
> Hey! Remember 9dpo is extremely early to test so your not out at all. With the boob thing it's hard to tell. I have forgotten my preg boob pain. They seemed sore last month but was just the horrid AF for me. How long have you been ttc? We have just been a year but it feels like forever!Click to expand...
> 
> It's been 13 months counting this month as well :/ I'm trying to tell myself that 9dpo is early and I'm going out of town over the weekend so next testing is 12dpo I should get a correct answer by then.Click to expand...

Its been 16 months for me so I feel your pain. I never get a positive before my period is due. I just don't. I can test before and nothing, but as soon as AF is one day late a BFP.


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo and got a BFN on a strip test this morning, I pretty much have no symptoms what so ever except my boobs hurt (I think) more then usual but then again the body doesn't really remember pain that well so it could just be very normal.
> I just can't wait to hear back from the fertility clinic and get some answerers as to why this is taking so long.
> 
> Hey! Remember 9dpo is extremely early to test so your not out at all. With the boob thing it's hard to tell. I have forgotten my preg boob pain. They seemed sore last month but was just the horrid AF for me. How long have you been ttc? We have just been a year but it feels like forever!Click to expand...
> 
> It's been 13 months counting this month as well :/ I'm trying to tell myself that 9dpo is early and I'm going out of town over the weekend so next testing is 12dpo I should get a correct answer by then.Click to expand...

Sounds like going out of town may help with your TWW and stop you testing. Even if you get a BFN at 12dpo that can still be early as I never get mine until the day after AF is due, just like mummy2o. 
Have a great time away


----------



## thumpette

I'm out. &#128554; one plus is that the b6 seems to be helping- cycle was 28 days with an 11 day luteal which is longest yet. Going to a clinic on thurs to discuss testing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Thumpette. So sorry that AF got you &#128532; but fab news that your cycle and LP was longer :happydance: 
Hope all goes well at the clinic for you x


----------



## Trying4first1

Well temped this morning at the right time and temps were in line with the others at that time. So must have been varying times that caused the fluctuations. but no more temping for me now this month. 
Found out just now that my friend has just had a second trimester loss. Devastated for her :cry: Now ttc isn't at the top of my list at all this month. I just want to give them all of my thoughts and love and be there for her and her BF. Life is so unfair and cruel at times


----------



## mummy2o

Trying4first1 said:


> Well temped this morning at the right time and temps were in line with the others at that time. So must have been varying times that caused the fluctuations. but no more temping for me now this month.
> Found out just now that my friend has just had a second trimester loss. Devastated for her :cry: Now ttc isn't at the top of my list at all this month. I just want to give them all of my thoughts and love and be there for her and her BF. Life is so unfair and cruel at times

I know how your friend feels. Good questions to ask (when she's ready) are if the baby had a name and if it did refer to the baby as the name. My 2nd trimester loss son is Daniel and that's what he is. My 2nd trimester loss hasn't got on yet as they needed to test if it was a boy or girl, so waiting for the results of that. Be there for her shoulder to cry on. When the time is right let her know that you are TTC as she might get upset when you do get pregnant. Also if she wants space, let her have it as I prefer to grieve alone despite being happy face to face.


----------



## thumpette

So sorry to hear about your friend's loss. Life can indeed be incredibly cruel. Great advice re checking if there's a name and using it. Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you so much ladies for your advice. I sent her a message saying that I was thinking of her and she thanked me and told me the baby's name. I havnt asked any questions at the moment , just wanted her to know that I am here for her as things would be very raw at the moment. I am sure that she will open up more when she is ready to. I will definatley refer to baby by name whenever we speak of her. 
She knows about our miscarriages and knows that we have started ttc again. It may be a while before we are pregnant again, so we will cross that bridge when it comes xx


----------



## Esperanza2015

Just wanted to say that I loved the advice given here and I think it will be a blessing for me as a woman to have any of you to comfort me if am in that terribly sad, cruel and unfair situation.


----------



## Trying4first1

You are right. Everyone on here is so supportive. Love B and B &#128522;


----------



## mummy2o

Best thing about B&B then everyone is generally nice and supportive. Like everything a few rotten apples get through, but they generally leave quickly. I'm still in limbo as I keep forgetting to do a OPK, doesn't help that mini me follows me to the toilet.


----------



## Trying4first1

Luckily have not encountered a rotten one yet. But like you Said, I can't imagine them sticking around for very long. 
Haha it will become routine soon. It is hard to remember things at times. I forgot to temp today but I think I will leave it now as don't want to see the pre AF dip


----------



## everything

I'm so sorry for your friends loss, the world can be so cruel at times :( 
I got back from my camping trip and did a FRER with a BFN so I'm definitely out this month but somehow I'm okay with that it's just onto next month (I'm counting on late July/Early August tester tread ;) ) with Femara ;)


----------



## Esperanza2015

Same here. Hope I dont find a rotten apple soon. 
mummy2o: that's cute! your mini me, am sure its a great company!
Good luck with getting in the habit of temping!
Hope you all have a nice and relaxing Sunday!:flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you And to you too &#128522; I'm sure we are all trying our best to stay as relaxed as we can. Hehe


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing!? Nothing to report here. Feels like a normal cycle, just breasts less sore this month which is lovely! They vary cycle to cycle, so this is a good month!


----------



## everything

Nothing new here I've decided not to take any more tests until next weekend if af does not show. But my breasts are getting much less sore and the light backache and cramps have turned into a heavy feeling like before af so I'm sure she'll show her face in the next couple of days. 
Apparently there is a possibility we might get into see the fertility doctor in as little as 3 weeks so I'm pretty happy that there is a possibility for some answers as soon as next cycle and that does make me a little bit happy even though af is coming =)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey ladies, im not sure if i fit in here...i dont feel like i fit anywhere anymore :( having embryos transferred on wednesday in my 7th ivf cycle after my first ever pregnancy and sadly ectopic last time :( trying to stay positive but syruggling. Technically 3dpo atm.


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> Nothing new here I've decided not to take any more tests until next weekend if af does not show. But my breasts are getting much less sore and the light backache and cramps have turned into a heavy feeling like before af so I'm sure she'll show her face in the next couple of days.
> Apparently there is a possibility we might get into see the fertility doctor in as little as 3 weeks so I'm pretty happy that there is a possibility for some answers as soon as next cycle and that does make me a little bit happy even though af is coming =)

Sounds like a good plan &#128522; only leads to anxiety I find along with huge disappointment when it's a BFN. Remember your not out until AF shows. Not giving any false hope but before I got my BFP last time I had awful backache and cramps and I thought AF was coming. What I guess I'm trying o see is that you just don't know until you either get AF or a BFP!
Wow now that is exciting news! That's very quick! If anything then you have got that to look forward to &#128522;
I wish my body would hurry up and fall pregnant so I know what path we are going to take. Hoping it's not another loss, but if so then at least we then qualify for testing. That prob sounds awful but I'm sure that you understand what I mean


----------



## Trying4first1

Hopeful Cat said:


> Hey ladies, im not sure if i fit in here...i dont feel like i fit anywhere anymore :( having embryos transferred on wednesday in my 7th ivf cycle after my first ever pregnancy and sadly ectopic last time :( trying to stay positive but syruggling. Technically 3dpo atm.

Hi hopeful cat &#128522; I'm sorry that you are feeling that way and I know it's probably hard not to. Please stay here and belong with us &#128522; all the ladies here are great and so supportive. 
Sorry that you have had such a rough journey with it all. It must be hard to stay positive even at the best of times. But remember that there is always hope. You never know, this time everything could work out. I sincerely hope that they do this time. How are you feeling about the transfer? 
Please keep us updated as would love to hear how you are getting on :flower:


----------



## Angel_blues

Today is CD 35, 13 DPO... Af is due today with no signs or symptoms. All tests are also negative.... I'm stuck in limbo lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh no Angel_blues! How annoying! If your anything like me u like to know one way or the other! Hopefully you will know in the next couple of days. I didn't get a bfp u too 14-15dpo with both of my angels, stark white negative at 13dpo. There is still time &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well there were not any symptoms to report. Now the cramping has started &#128532; a sure sign AF will come soon. I'm only 8dpo with a 13day LP but it's not been uncommon for me to cramp nearly a week before. Feeling out now x


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry angels. I hope you get an answer one way or another. But I never got BFP until after AF was due.

Trying4first1: was thinking about something which might be beneficial to be there for your friend. It's my angels funeral tomorrow and if your friend chooses to have one and if she wants you there, of course, you should go. Even if your just any extra shoulder to cry on. I know its not always possible with work, but it would be nice. I hardly have anyone going tomorrow beside OH, DD and me due to the summer holidays and everyone is away!


----------



## Dandi

I'm out, boo! AF showed 3 days early. Onward to August! Hope I don't see any of you there! ;)


----------



## Angel_blues

Yea, I just wanna know what's going on either way that's all.... Kinda sucks :-( frer said negative but was done with very weak urine... Fmu tomorrow and we'll see


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks mummy2o. Much appreciated. My friend and her OH have decided not to attend the funeral so no one will be going. We are being there for them as much as we can. I sent her up some flowers today which she loved. Good luck tomorrow with your angels funeral. Have you a name yet for your little one? 
Dandi so sorry AF came early. However onto next cycle! I will be an August tester too if the witch comes early. Luckily not long now until I know. 
Angel good luck for tomorrow. Keep us updated! Hoping you get that second line 

Xx


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Angel blues good luck with testing today!:dust:
Trying4first I think we may be around the same CD, am currently 8 DPO
and will try to hold on til August 1 or 2 to test.
Am already nervous and teary just to think about it. I dont want to get my hopes up again or see a faint line that will remind me of my MC.
Sorry am a little emotional today.
Good luck for August ladies!


----------



## Trying4first1

Esperanza2015 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Angel blues good luck with testing today!:dust:
> Trying4first I think we may be around the same CD, am currently 8 DPO
> and will try to hold on til August 1 or 2 to test.
> Am already nervous and teary just to think about it. I dont want to get my hopes up again or see a faint line that will remind me of my MC.
> Sorry am a little emotional today.
> Good luck for August ladies!

Yes we are. I am 9dpo today &#128522; 
Ohhh it is very hard testing especially after a loss. Definatley try and hold off if you can as if your anything like me seeing a BFN is hard to bear even on the best of days. When is your AF due? Mines due on Sunday. 
Please don't worry about being emotional on here B and B is a great place to share emotions -and most importantly vent when your having one of those days


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I have some hope for us all! I found the thread I was on when I posted about my BFP with angel number 2. I didn't get a positive until 16dpo! I dont remember it being that late! So even a BFN at 13-14dpo may not mean we are out &#128522;


----------



## Angel_blues

Esperanza2015 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Angel blues good luck with testing today!:dust:
> Trying4first I think we may be around the same CD, am currently 8 DPO
> and will try to hold on til August 1 or 2 to test.
> Am already nervous and teary just to think about it. I dont want to get my hopes up again or see a faint line that will remind me of my MC.
> Sorry am a little emotional today.
> Good luck for August ladies!

Thanks hun, I tested yesterday before bed and 20 minutes or so pulled it from the trash and there was a faint line... Not putting too much hope into it but decided to test tomorrow morning instead... Thinking if I am pregnant it will double and be visible within the 10 minutes time limit? Hope I have the will power to wait!


----------



## everything

My boobs aren't nearly as sore as before and the dull cramps are back so I'm pretty sure that the witch is on her way although I do like the hope that a BPF could come as late as 16dpo but af is due tomorrow here and somehow my LP has gone to 14 days at least =D


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies!

I see that there a lot of suspense in this thread! How exciting is that!
Angelblues: did you test today?
Trying4first: We are practicaly cycle buddies.. i was thinking today on the train that I spotted CD14 and there is a chance I o'd CD 15 not CD 16 as I thought. The mistery of my cycle since I didnt do OPK'S and didn't temp either.
Well I was feeling out for some reason but reading this I feel hopeful again!
I have to add: Af is due on August 3rd


----------



## Angel_blues

No it'll be first thing tomorrow morning... 13.5 hours to go! (4:30am Wednesday July 29) Lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Esperanza2015 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I see that there a lot of suspense in this thread! How exciting is that!
> Angelblues: did you test today?
> Trying4first: We are practicaly cycle buddies.. i was thinking today on the train that I spotted CD14 and there is a chance I o'd CD 15 not CD 16 as I thought. The mistery of my cycle since I didnt do OPK'S and didn't temp either.
> Well I was feeling out for some reason but reading this I feel hopeful again!

We are indeed! &#128522; so glad only 5 days to go now until the end of this cycle. If no BFP I just want to crack on to next month! 
Definatley don't give up hope. From what I can remember I had no immediately obvious pregnancy symptoms either. Felt like AF was on her way. Only thing that was different is that I didnt spot 2 days before she was due like I normally do. However since the MC that doesn't happen so I can't go by that now.


----------



## Dandi

I did t get a bfp last time until 16 dpo either. Definitely still hope even after late bfns!


----------



## everything

Well af showed this evening like I expected her to do so a 13 day luteal phase (not bad coming from 9 days a year ago). Now I'm a little lost though I know you count from first day of full flow but my period has been so light the last few months and even during my mc last month that this evenings flow would count as full flow for me but I'm suppose to start Femara on CD3 so I'm wondering if I should count this as spotting or CD1.


----------



## mummy2o

everything said:


> Well af showed this evening like I expected her to do so a 13 day luteal phase (not bad coming from 9 days a year ago). Now I'm a little lost though I know you count from first day of full flow but my period has been so light the last few months and even during my mc last month that this evenings flow would count as full flow for me but I'm suppose to start Femara on CD3 so I'm wondering if I should count this as spotting or CD1.

That's better than mine. Mine has always been 11-12 days.


----------



## Trying4first1

everything said:


> Well af showed this evening like I expected her to do so a 13 day luteal phase (not bad coming from 9 days a year ago). Now I'm a little lost though I know you count from first day of full flow but my period has been so light the last few months and even during my mc last month that this evenings flow would count as full flow for me but I'm suppose to start Femara on CD3 so I'm wondering if I should count this as spotting or CD1.

Sorry AF got you. My luteal phase changed from 10 days to 13 after the second MC. So odd but obviously better!
I count the first day of red blood as I get brown spotting before. So I guess count it if it's red. Sorry if this isn't much help.


----------



## Angel_blues

I caught it! Digital came out positive! Please stick!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Angel_blues said:


> I caught it! Digital came out positive! Please stick!

:happydance:
Congrats!!!:flower::flower::flower:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif


----------



## mummy2o

Angel_blues said:


> I caught it! Digital came out positive! Please stick!

See we told you. Congrats :)


----------



## everything

Angel_blues said:


> I caught it! Digital came out positive! Please stick!

CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## Angel_blues

Thank you so much! I'm cautiously excited!


----------



## Trying4first1

Congrats angel blues!!! What were all your symptoms!? Please share &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Angel_blues

Nausea, late af (2-3 days), mild intermittent cramps, sore breast but not when I touch them... So I guess more like uncomfortable breasts...


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you angel blues &#128522; it's good to know what symptoms people got before their BFP! Praying you have a sticky bean! &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I took a temp this morning and at 11dpo, it's dropped to just above the cover line, which is a sure sign for me that AF will arrive in the next 2-3 days. So disheartening as yet again me and DH had such perfect timing, couldn't be better, but noting happens for us. There's nothing else we can do, so we are just assuming we just havnt got lucky yet. However, it has only been 4 months since we lost our bean which isn't long, but just feeling a bit impatient at times. 
But I refuse to give up! We will have a take home baby one day. He/she will be worth all of the heartache and effort &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel_blues

I'm sorry trying :-( it'll come, be patient your perfect bean is waiting for the perfect moment!


----------



## mummy2o

Trying4first1 said:


> Well I took a temp this morning and at 11dpo, it's dropped to just above the cover line, which is a sure sign for me that AF will arrive in the next 2-3 days. So disheartening as yet again me and DH had such perfect timing, couldn't be better, but noting happens for us. There's nothing else we can do, so we are just assuming we just havnt got lucky yet. However, it has only been 4 months since we lost our bean which isn't long, but just feeling a bit impatient at times.
> But I refuse to give up! We will have a take home baby one day. He/she will be worth all of the heartache and effort &#10084;&#65039;

I hear you. I'm sorry that you think AF is on her way. I always think AF is on her way before I get a BFP, so you never know. This is 16 months since TTC no 3 (DS and DD have a 7 year age gap and although it works, I'd like a close one) for us and all we had is 2 2nd trimester miscarriages.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Angel blues: Fingers crossed your for sticky bean=rainbow baby!
Trying4first1: I hear you dear. As you said you rainbow baby will come soon!
Today i finally took a test and it was starky white negative. Am also feeling so normal today and slept a lot at night which for me is a sign that AF is on her way.
Well, lets see how it goes, still 4 days until AF is due.
have a blessed day:flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies. I do just need to be more patient &#128522; me and DH have always wanted children and have had to wait so long until we were at the right time in our lives. Just never expected it to be such a long a frustrating journey. 
I have got a BFP from AF symptoms but his is definitely AF this time. Even got my lovely pre AF headache now.
I remember you saying about your two angels mommy2o. Let's hope that soon we both become lucky &#128522;


----------



## mummy2o

Is it possible to punch someone when they tell you they're pregnant with twins. Not that I'd want twins, but I could manage it. But its annoying when I just want to be pregnant and feeling sorry for myself with all these issues with my daughter developmentally (social workers are blaming bad parenting, what a load of crap)


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh mommy2o. No one can blame you for feeling that way :hugs: 
Social workers are always quick to pass the blame. It's not fair. Is She very far behind and with what areas? Hope you dont mind me asking. If you don't want to talk about it I understand


----------



## Trying4first1

Well ladies. Temp plummeted way below the cover line today so I am officially out. AF will be here in the next 48 hours. Now I know a huge weight has been lifted and I actually feel ok about it. I havnt got a BFP now but who knows, I may have one in 4 weeks time and that isn't actually very long &#128522;
Good luck to the rest of you. We need more BFPs on this thread! I will continue to stalk for a while as would love to see how everyone is getting on. :dust:


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Trying4first1

Feeling the same way here. Mild cramping but I just feel AF is coming.
I will wait until tomorrow and only test on Sunday if she doesnt show.
Not feeling very hopeful but who knows.


----------



## Trying4first1

Esperanza2015 said:


> Hi Trying4first1
> 
> Feeling the same way here. Mild cramping but I just feel AF is coming.
> I will wait until tomorrow and only test on Sunday if she doesnt show.
> Not feeling very hopeful but who knows.

Your def not out unless the :witch: shows her face! I had loads of cramps before my last BFP. Hope that's the case for you &#128522; 
I know I'm out because of my temps and my PMS is fading which always happens a day or 2 before AF gets here! Also had my killer pre AF headache yesterday. Glad that's gone now! 

:dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Trying4first1 said:


> Oh mommy2o. No one can blame you for feeling that way :hugs:
> Social workers are always quick to pass the blame. It's not fair. Is She very far behind and with what areas? Hope you dont mind me asking. If you don't want to talk about it I understand

Apparently as its across all her areas. But she has an autistic brother, but nope, she can't possible autistic also. So now we have to wait until the end of September, working with social services to decide if they want to take us to court in case we're unfit parents. Its a load of crap to be honest. So best behaviour for us, and get this any cut or bruise she gets I need to know how she got it, when she got it and take her to the doctor to confirm it. My daughter doesn't cry when she hurts herself for whatever reason so if she gets a bruise whilst I'm in the kitchen or in the bathroom I can't magically guess what she has done. Getting legal advice though just in case as this is going over the top!


----------



## Trying4first1

Mommy2o that's is absolutely crazy! Can't believe they are that stupid! It is very possible for a sibling to also have Autism and surely they should know that. I can't believe they are putting you through all of this. It's rubbish. 
Legal advice is definatley the way to go as it does sound as if it could escalate. You must be so stressed, it's not fair. 
:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I am officially out ;well I knew I would be anyway). AF came a day early and without any prior warning spotting, isn't she lovely! So CD1 for me here! Happy to be starting a new cycle and glad I can now relax for a while :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies I am officially out ;well I knew I would be anyway). AF came a day early and without any prior warning spotting, isn't she lovely! So CD1 for me here! Happy to be starting a new cycle and glad I can now relax for a while :happydance:

Glad you have your period. Strange when people want to conceive, but I understand it from your point of view and timing would be terrible. I'm highly annoyed that my OH's cousin is due shortly after I was so I've been in a bad mood since I've found out. I feel out, but no idea when AF is due. Hate waiting for first AF...


----------



## Lala77

To test or not to test ... That is the question! So I am having PMS (cranky, want to eat steak and cry). I just found out on vacation 3 more people who are due when I was supposed to be due. It almost seems absurd. According to CB OPK results ... I am 9 DPO tomorrow... Should I just wait until Friday when I'm 14 DPO?? I'm feeling masochistic.


----------



## Angel_blues

Lala77 said:


> To test or not to test ... That is the question! So I am having PMS (cranky, want to eat steak and cry). I just found out on vacation 3 more people who are due when I was supposed to be due. It almost seems absurd. According to CB OPK results ... I am 9 DPO tomorrow... Should I just wait until Friday when I'm 14 DPO?? I'm feeling masochistic.

Wait for 10 or 11 DPO... That should be good


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im in the same boat lala...9dpo today and not sure whether to test or not. Ive been extremely bloated constantly for the last 2 1/2 days and cramping / twinges.....

To test or not to test...


----------



## Lala77

Hopeful Cat said:


> Im in the same boat lala...9dpo today and not sure whether to test or not. Ive been extremely bloated constantly for the last 2 1/2 days and cramping / twinges.....
> 
> To test or not to test...

Hopeful Cat ... Let's be brave and wait it out a little ... We can do it? Did you use an OPK or are you going by charting? It feels good to have others in the same boat!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

I had a frozen egg transfer and took a trigger injection for ovulation so know exactly when i ovulated.

I think i can wait it out. Im feeling really optimistic this time :) dont really want to let that go yet :)


----------



## Trying4first1

mummy2o said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am officially out ;well I knew I would be anyway). AF came a day early and without any prior warning spotting, isn't she lovely! So CD1 for me here! Happy to be starting a new cycle and glad I can now relax for a while :happydance:
> 
> Glad you have your period. Strange when people want to conceive, but I understand it from your point of view and timing would be terrible. I'm highly annoyed that my OH's cousin is due shortly after I was so I've been in a bad mood since I've found out. I feel out, but no idea when AF is due. Hate waiting for first AF...Click to expand...

Dont blame you for feeling annoyed, it just seems so unfair. I would feel the same. I'm dreading g someone else announcing a preganancy. My BFF is now trying to well has been for a few months now, I just know that's going to pop up soon and I still feel sad some days about the one we lost. Be happy for her but we'll just seem so unfair as we have been ttc for ages. But hey. 
Waiting for first AF is awful. Time could t go fast enough. Hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## Lala77

Hopeful Cat said:


> I had a frozen egg transfer and took a trigger injection for ovulation so know exactly when i ovulated.
> 
> I think i can wait it out. Im feeling really optimistic this time :) dont really want to let that go yet :)

Looking at your history ... You sure have been through a lot!! My fingers are crossed for both of us. We just found out my husband has low sperm count, abnormal, low motility and all that jazz. We might be doing IUI in September.


----------



## Lala77

What is driving me the most crazy is that every month at this time ... Every cramp ... Every twinge ... Gives me hope and then I'm wrong :0( sorry feeling negative (also a PMS Sign)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Looking at your history ... You sure have been through a lot!! My fingers are crossed for both of us. We just found out my husband has low sperm count, abnormal, low motility and all that jazz. We might be doing IUI in September.[/QUOTE]

Yeah it's been a long and bumpy ride! Well I hope then that this cycle works for you so you can avoid an IUI..i haven't done one of those but any avoidance of assisted conception i imagine would be less stressful. Btw I'm pathetic at the waiting game....poas this arvo...bfp! Omg! 10dpo today


----------



## thumpette

Omg hopeful cat! That's amazing! Congrats! So hoping for a happy healthy baba for you xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful Cat said:


> Looking at your history ... You sure have been through a lot!! My fingers are crossed for both of us. We just found out my husband has low sperm count, abnormal, low motility and all that jazz. We might be doing IUI in September.

Yeah it's been a long and bumpy ride! Well I hope then that this cycle works for you so you can avoid an IUI..i haven't done one of those but any avoidance of assisted conception i imagine would be less stressful. Btw I'm pathetic at the waiting game....poas this arvo...bfp! Omg! 10dpo today[/QUOTE]

That's great. Congratulations :)


----------



## jlynnx33

AF is due August 9th. I'm trying to wait until then to test, but I REALLY want to try tomorrow morning. If i do I'll let you guys know what's going on. I'm hoping i get a BFP.


----------



## Lala77

Awesome hopeful cat!! I hope it sticks!! Maybe I will test tomorrow... You are giving me hope!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not sure when I'm testing, still guessing the 9th for me, but I've been cramping so AF might be on her way. Who knows


----------



## Lala77

mummy2o said:


> Hopeful Cat said:
> 
> 
> Looking at your history ... You sure have been through a lot!! My fingers are crossed for both of us. We just found out my husband has low sperm count, abnormal, low motility and all that jazz. We might be doing IUI in September.
> 
> Yeah it's been a long and bumpy ride! Well I hope then that this cycle works for you so you can avoid an IUI..i haven't done one of those but any avoidance of assisted conception i imagine would be less stressful. Btw I'm pathetic at the waiting game....poas this arvo...bfp! Omg! 10dpo todayClick to expand...

That's great. Congratulations :)[/QUOTE]

I got a positive this morning!!!! Hopeful cat!! I hope things go ok for both of us. Hopefully third time is a charm for me!! I might go to the other forum for pregnant after a loss.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Omg!!!! This is such a lucky thread! Congrats Lala :)


----------



## mummy2o

Lala77 said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful Cat said:
> 
> 
> Looking at your history ... You sure have been through a lot!! My fingers are crossed for both of us. We just found out my husband has low sperm count, abnormal, low motility and all that jazz. We might be doing IUI in September.
> 
> Yeah it's been a long and bumpy ride! Well I hope then that this cycle works for you so you can avoid an IUI..i haven't done one of those but any avoidance of assisted conception i imagine would be less stressful. Btw I'm pathetic at the waiting game....poas this arvo...bfp! Omg! 10dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> That's great. Congratulations :)Click to expand...

I got a positive this morning!!!! Hopeful cat!! I hope things go ok for both of us. Hopefully third time is a charm for me!! I might go to the other forum for pregnant after a loss.[/QUOTE]

Congrats to you also. I hope I get mine soon :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Took another hpt this morning at 13dpo and its significantly darker than 10dpo :) wooohoooo!

Mummy2o & jlynn when r u both thinking of testing? Sending u both soo much baby dust!

Lala how r u going? Have you done another hpt?


----------



## Angel_blues

What is the BFP count on this thread so far?


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not sure. I want to hold out until the 11th, but I suspect over the weekend. But then it might be a BFN as I have no idea where I am in my cycle.


----------

